# Pregunta sobre mouse



## Demerzel (Mar 27, 2007)

Hola, que tal?

Estaba viendo el funcionamiento de la ruedita del medio del mouse de una computadora, la que sirve para subir y bajar el texto en las paginas web por ejemplo, y para una aplicacion necesito simular su funcionamiento de otra forma. En el Mouse que estoy revisando tiene una resistencia variable entre masa y los otros dos bornes, que es un cortocircuito u otra resistencia fija. La pregunta es, si hay solo dos posiciones logicas, como se da cuenta el mouse si la ruedita se mueve para abajo o para arriba? Lo mismo me pregunto para el sensor de movimiento de la bola grande (en los mouses que no son laser), si solo hay ceros y unos logicos, como se da cuenta el sentido del movimiento?

Muchas Gracias

Gabriel


----------



## JV (Mar 28, 2007)

Porque en realidad hay 2 sensores por eje, que estan desfasados de forma de que tengan distinto valor uno de otro y dependiendo de la secuencia que se obtiene se sabe para que lado gira.

Saludos..


----------



## tiopepe123 (Mar 28, 2007)

Los mouses que yo he abierto tanto la ruedecita de desplazamiento como la de la bola son opticos, no hay resistencia. 
Suelen tener una pieza en forma de herradura o C y en modelos mas modernos como un transistor o una pieza plastica cuadrada.


Todos van igual, tienen una ruedecilla con unas perforaciones y a cada lado una pieza.

El funcionamiento es simple y te lo explico con un ejemplo:

Imagina una puerta de garaje, si te has fijado hay una barrera fotoelectrica para que si un coche se queda en el medio la puerta no se cierre y lo corte por el medio. OK

Imaginate que le ponenos dos detectores, un emisor y dos receptores.

                        Coche



                                                        Receptor_1

Emisor

                                                        Receptor 2



El emisor es un diodo led infrarojo (igual que una linterna) que ilumina a los dos receptores o fotodiodos.

Cuando el coche pasa de arriba hacia abajo primero hace sombra al receptor 1 luego al rep 2, el coche sigue saliendo y el rep 1 se ilumina y finalmente cuando ya a salida se ilumina el rec2


Cuando el coche sube el primero es taparse es el rec_2 luego rec1....


 Coche baja                      coche sube

  rec1 tapado                      rec2 tapado
  rec2 tapado                      rec1 tapado
  rec1 iluminado                  rec2 iluminado
  rec2 iluminado (ha salido)  rec1 iluminado  (ha entrado)


como puedes ver la secuencia en distinta y con eso jugamos.

El coche es la ruedecilla con agujeros
El foco o luz es un led de infrarojos apuntando a la ruedecilla
Los detectores estan dentro de un solo chip, son dos diodos con una patilla comun. La luz que les llega es atrabes de la ruedecilla.


----------



## Demerzel (Mar 28, 2007)

Ya entiendo el sistema de los sensores, pero en el mouse original que abrí no hay sensores para la ruedita del medio, sino que el eje de la rueda está incrustado en el potenciometro que mencionaba antes, el cual parece tener solo dos estados lógicos, por eso no entiendo como se da cuenta la dirección de movimiento
Abriendo otros mouses me di cuenta de que hay algunos que tienen sensores como ustedes me explicaron, con la ruedita dentada, pero tambien encontré otro que no tiene ninguno de los dos sistemas. Tiene algo muy parecido al potenciometro que mencione antes pero no esta enganchado al eje, y la ruedita tiene una parte transparente, pero no está dentada, no se me ocurre como funciona.

Voy a seguir investigando sobre el tema pero muchas gracias de todas formas.

saludos

Gabriel


----------



## JV (Mar 28, 2007)

Un mouse que tuve hace tiempo tenia un sistema bastante precario que en vez de ser optico era por contacto, o sea, la rueda tenia varios puntos metalicos que hacian contacto en 2 chapitas las cuales apenas se ensuciaban dejaban de hacer buen contacto con el consiguiente mal funcionamiento, tal vez tengas un sistema similar.

Saludos..


----------



## capitanp (Mar 28, 2007)

Demerzel dijo:
			
		

> Ya entiendo el sistema de los sensores, pero en el mouse original que abrí no hay sensores para la ruedita del medio, sino que el eje de la rueda está incrustado en el potenciometro que mencionaba antes, el cual parece tener solo dos estados lógicos, por eso no entiendo como se da cuenta la dirección de movimiento
> Abriendo otros mouses me di cuenta de que hay algunos que tienen sensores como ustedes me explicaron, con la ruedita dentada, pero tambien encontré otro que no tiene ninguno de los dos sistemas. Tiene algo muy parecido al potenciometro que mencione antes pero no esta enganchado al eje, y la ruedita tiene una parte transparente, pero no está dentada, no se me ocurre como funciona.
> 
> Voy a seguir investigando sobre el tema pero muchas gracias de todas formas.
> ...




este mouse utiliza un encoder mecanico!! que desperdicio si con sensores ir bastaria


----------



## Demerzel (Mar 28, 2007)

Seguí consultando a gente que sabe del tema y llegué a la misma respuesta, finalmente parece ser un encoder. Voy a ver si lo pruebo con un osciloscopio.

Gracias a todos por responder

Gabriel


----------



## rocapemo (May 6, 2007)

como el sensor del mouse detecta el movimiento (arriba-abajo) (izq-der), siendo q solo utiliza un sensor por cada dos direcciones, y por q cable emite la señal o los pulsos de salida..

todas las señales salen por el mismo?

agradeceria cualquier información


----------



## JV (May 6, 2007)

> siendo q solo utiliza un sensor por cada dos direcciones




Vas a tener que leer mejor rocapemo:



> en realidad hay 2 sensores por eje, que estan desfasados de forma de que tengan distinto valor uno de otro


----------



## Espa (Oct 22, 2007)

hola a todos, tengo ganas de construir un contador de vueltas usando los sensores del mouse (ya q tengo unos cuantos y son baratos!) no tengo que saber en que direccion gira solo que me indique cada vez que da una vuelta, alguien tiene idea como puedo implementar esto, la idea es que este sensor se conecte a un micro y poder controlar la cantidad de vueltas de un motor. 
desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Rexcardo (Oct 29, 2007)

Hola.necesito colocar un mouse en un equipo de vigilancia (grabador de señal de video) el cual esta a aprox 40 mts del lugar donde estara la pantalla principal, el teclado y el mouse. Por razones de seguridad el equipo grabador esta en otro ambiente lejos del usuario. Se me ocurre la idea de amplificar la señal del mouse utilizando el amplificador de señal que se usa en el sistema de tele por cable pero este solo amplifica una señal mientras que el mouse maneja mas de una. Podrían ayudarme a dar una solucion a este problema. Mi intención es alambrar el mouse a una distancia de 40mts. El equipo no permite trabajar con señales de radio o bluetooth, siendo la unica solucion posible el cableado.

saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 29, 2007)

Intenta con cable blindado (Con malla) sin amplificar nada

Y el teclado como se conecta ?


----------



## Rexcardo (Oct 29, 2007)

Gracias por responder.Efectivamente olvide mencionar que ya habia utilizado cable apantallado de varios hilos (UTP) y que el teclado solo se usara de manera local (cerca al equipo y en algunos casos, sobre todo para configurar) ya que el usuario en cuestion, solo podrá hacer uso del mouse para cambiar las diferentes vistas de las imagenes y trabajar los diferentes niveles de zoom y caracteristicas como niveles de brillo, contraste, etc. Por razones de seguridad se desea que el equipo grabador este en una habitacion lejana y de acceso restringido. En cuanto a la pantalla se decidio por utilizar un televisor comun y corriente ya que el equipo tiene salida de TV, cuya señal es sencilla de amplificar con el aparato para tele por cable.

saludos.!


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 29, 2007)

Si colocas un mouse USB son menos cables para amplificar.


----------



## guillermo_fd (May 8, 2008)

bueno pues no se si yo este equivocado pero hasrta donde yo entiendo los sensores de mouse son 2 por cada eje ... y ademas el deface produce un conteo gray de dos bits

 "00"
 "01"
 "11"
 "10"
lo cual facilita saber en que sentido gira

luego es codificado y enviado a la pc...

mi pregunta es yo puedo utilizar este principio para trabajar el control de el giro de un motor paso usando el mismo circuito que trae el mouse?

agradeseria cualquier orientacion que me puedan brindar


----------

